# first day of work



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I was nervous for the whole day going into the first day of work. I have been panicking about it for weeks, and thought that I would bottle the experience and have my nightmares come true.

Instead, i came in, and chatted with several people, introduced myself to new people that I worked with, and all in all had an awesome time. Oh, and I was joking left and right with the customers. Wow, this was truly a victory. The only downside was seeing my ex girlfriend, who I would like to consider a friend still, and she was very cold to me. But I don't care about that much, because I know I can do anything I set my mind to.

Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## mea culpa (Jun 6, 2008)

That's great! You're right that it's truly a victory. Plenty of people without SA can't stand their first day at work, so it sounds like you did even better than them. I hope today went as well or better.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mea culpa said:


> That's great! You're right that it's truly a victory. Plenty of people without SA can't stand their first day at work, so it sounds like you did even better than them. I hope today went as well or better.


Thanks! Yesterday was also really good. I was really friendly with the customers, and introduced myself to some more of the employees. I am doing really well, and this is finally giving me hope with my SA. I can say that I no longer feel depressed for the first time in a while!


----------

